# Grande Ocean Dolphin Pool construction [Oct '21 Start Delayed] [MERGED]



## jd2601 (May 20, 2021)

I saw a post that mentioned the Grande Ocean Dolphin Pool will be closed to construct a Lazy River.  Marriott Vacation Club web site does state state that the Dolphin Pool will be closed from October 2021 through June 2022.  Has anyone heard of construction of a Lazy River at Grande Ocean? If this might be true?  Thanks, jd2601


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2021)

Funny that you mention this. I actually made a video about a lazy river at Grande Ocean based on my observations while we were there in December. Though it was on the north side of the resort. Haven't seen anything mentioned about a lazy river at the Dolphin Pool.









						Lazy River at Marriott Grande Ocean, Hilton Head Island South Carolina?
					

In this video we will talk about Marriott Grande Ocean.  As lovely as the lagoon section is on the north side of this wonderful resort on Hilton Head Island ...




					bit.ly


----------



## jme (May 20, 2021)

jd2601 said:


> I saw a post that mentioned the Grande Ocean Dolphin Pool will be closed to construct a Lazy River.  Marriott Vacation Club web site does state state that the Dolphin Pool will be closed from October 2021 through June 2022.  Has anyone heard of construction of a Lazy River at Grande Ocean? If this might be true?  Thanks, jd2601



EDITED:
It is true that renovations to the Dolphin Pool (South side of GO) will be started later this year, but I'm still not sure exactly what that entails
and what will transpire.
I will talk to someone higher up later this morning when I get a call-back, and will then pass on the information.
I'd prefer to hear it first-hand from someone who knows, so that rumors don't fly.
The front desk people are not exactly sure yet---I've asked two people so far.

I have also heard speculation a couple of months ago that the North side (Lagoon side) "would be the ideal spot for a Lazy River", but again,
that's not a plan on paper yet...........so I'm not sure if that is true or not as it relates to THE spot where the Lazy River will go.
The two sides of the resort have been involved in discussions over the past 2 years, but I've never heard definitive plans.
I should know more soon.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2021)

jme said:


> It is true.
> I called the front desk manager to confirm (I had heard rumors too), and she said YES.
> It won't begin until later this year but the big Dolphin Pool on the South side will become a Lazy River.
> Haven't seen the plan or proposed landscaping etc, but will as soon as it's available.
> Not quite sure how I feel about it, but we'll see.


They must have seen my video!


----------



## Fasttr (May 20, 2021)

Agree with dioxide, the lagoon would have been a great lazy river….but not sure I would want to be staying there when they dredged up all the muck that must be at the bottom of that lagoon to convert it now.  I’m sure the smell would be a bit overpowering.


----------



## jme (May 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> They must have seen my video!



After calling someone at GO, I amended my post above .......I'm hearing two different scenarios now, and will seek clarification from higher up
later this morning. 
So please grab a float and hold on.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2021)

jme said:


> After calling someone at GO, I amended my post above .......I'm hearing two different scenarios now, and will seek clarification from higher up
> later this morning.
> So please grab a float and hold on.


I already had my float inflated and sunscreen on, you can't change the story now....


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> They must have seen my video!



You have become a Social Media Influencer!


----------



## jme (May 20, 2021)

Talked to someone this afternoon with highest authority at MGO regarding the proposed "Lazy River" construction supposedly
beginning later this year,
and learned that the final timing and plans have not been officially released,
but that the overall determination to proceed with the "renovation of the current Dolphin Pool" on the MGO South side is ON.

Note: It's more than a "Lazy River"---- it's the total renovation of the Dolphin Pool area, 
with the ADDITION of a "Lazy River" as only one feature among several others.  
And that's different than simply saying "they're doing a Lazy River".  So just wanted to clarify that the renovation will be greater in scope than what we thought. BTW, that Dolphin Pool area is quite large already, and has been the favorite pool for most everyone over the past 22 years. 
I'm definitely excited to hear about the changes, and looking forward to my GRANDCHILDREN spending a lot of time there, 
as my children did when they were growing up. They were "raised at the Dolphin Pool", you might say. 

It was stated by my contact at GO that it will be a "major improvement" (after 2 decades of being an already awesome pool!). 
Not clear (and it wasn't divulged, nor did I ask) how it will be integrated into or around the pool proper, 
but it was said that "it will be welcomed".
There will definitely be a "zero entry" involved, and more.  The project was already generally mentioned in a report issued earlier in the year,
and also at a recent Owners' Meeting, but nowhere were full details released.

One other point had particular emphasis--- and it was that this new renovation project would NOT take place on the North side of the resort
where the lagoon is located, but would be restricted to the South side. That caught a few by surprise, as the lagoon was sometimes seen 
as the appropriate area to do a Lazy River and thus eliminate the lagoon complex altogether. 
Frankly I'm elated about that because we happen to adore the North side with its quiet, shady vibe.  
The lagoon is unique, and we have many, many wonderful memories of that North side, 
and continue to enjoy staying there during certain seasons. 

Hey, GO has had an illustrious history of making great and meaningful changes and additions to the existing property
going back more than two decades, so the trend continues. As I've said many times, it only gets better there.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2021)

jme said:


> Talked to someone this afternoon with highest authority at MGO regarding the proposed "Lazy River" construction supposedly
> beginning later this year,
> and learned that the final timing and plans have not been officially released,
> but that the overall determination to proceed with the "renovation of the current Dolphin Pool" on the MGO South side is ON.
> ...


I wonder if any plans or permits have been filed yet with the county? I couldn't find a way to look up permits or drawings on the county website.


----------



## Superchief (May 20, 2021)

This appears to be an exciting improvement for the resort. It appears the pool area will be under construction for an extended period of time, so I wonder how everyone can be accommodated at the other pool areas.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2021)

Superchief said:


> This appears to be an exciting improvement for the resort. It appears the pool area will be under construction for an extended period of time, so I wonder how everyone can be accommodated at the other pool areas.


Seems much of it will happen in the off season. There weren't many people around the pools when we were there in December. Perhaps the only issue will be the April to June timeframe in 2022.


----------



## Big Matt (May 20, 2021)

Superchief said:


> This appears to be an exciting improvement for the resort. It appears the pool area will be under construction for an extended period of time, so I wonder how everyone can be accommodated at the other pool areas.


The ocean?


----------



## jme (May 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Seems much of it will happen in the off season. There weren't many people around the pools when we were there in December. Perhaps the only issue will be the April to June timeframe in 2022.



The Dolphin Pool is not heated, but the large adjacent South Pool is (near the bar), so that will pick up the slack if any is there. 
During the so-called "off season" (which is really a misnomer for GO because it's very busy EVERY month of the year...even Jan and Feb)
there is never much activity in the Dolphin Pool anyway, except people sitting around the periphery reading and sunning, but never swimming. 
If they're swimming anywhere, it's 40 feet away at the heated South Pool, or they're using the many hot tubs scattered around the property, or the indoor pool. 

Over the last 5-10 years I've seen proof that Hilton Head in general, and GO in particular, have no "off season".  
The island is busier and busier every year, and we have met so many dozens of people who come down from NJ, PA, NY, OH, CT, MA, etc
to stay 2-3 months at GO. We make it a point to go 2 weeks in Jan and 2 weeks in Feb, and we have become great friends with 
that snow-bird crowd.  We all do so much together...many planned and/or impromptu activities, dining out, get-togethers, tennis clinics, etc, etc.
We LOVE being there at HH during those times (using "extra" weeks), as much if not more than our six "real" ownership weeks in Spring and Summer.


----------



## jd2601 (May 20, 2021)

jme said:


> The Dolphin Pool is not heated, but the large adjacent South Pool is (near the bar), so that will pick up the slack if any is there.



I do hope they heat the pool area with this renovation.  This would extend use of this feature pool area into some of the shoulder season at least spring and fall.  A renovation would enhance this great resort even more!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2021)

It simply sounds like another Marriott pet project to me to help Marriott's bottom line. Remember, all upgrades, improvements and renovations include the 10% Marriott management fee. They spent millions of dollars at Grande Vista installing exterior corridor tile floors. Something that probably could have been done for quite a bit less using a different material. They also installed towel folding machines and towel tracking devices that don't track much of anything. So far I haven't seen any cost savings from these devices, but sure enough, 10% of the costs go to Marriott Vacation Club. Marriott won't be footing any of the bill for improvements at a sold out resort, it will all have to come out of the reserve fund.


----------



## Superchief (May 20, 2021)

I was at Surf Watch Jan 15-Feb15 this year and the pool near the beach was closed for refurbishing the pool deck area. It really wasn't a major issue because there were only a few days warm enough for us snowbirds to sit by the pool, and only a few diehards swam in the other heated pool. This project was done before March and the pool was open when I returned May 1. Noise wasn't an issue because there were no buildings close to where the work was being done. I was surprised that additional rest rooms weren't added during the refurbishment because there are only 3 toilets available for those at this pool, the beach, and the oceanside bar/restaurant. There were long lines during the afternoons I was there.

The Dolphin pool project appears to be extensive and involves major reconstruction of the pool itself. I would expect it will be a lot noisier and out of commission for an extended period of time. I would think this will be a major inconvenience for guests, especially March through June. I would choose another HH resort during the construction, but I'm sure it will be worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Luvtoride (May 21, 2021)

jme said:


> Hey, GO has had an illustrious history of making great and meaningful changes and additions to the existing property
> going back more than two decades, so the trend continues. As I've said many times, it only gets better there.



Hey Marty, thanks for the info you found out about this project. 
Any chance that Pool Bar Jim will be back?? 
Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (May 21, 2021)

Superchief said:


> I was at Surf Watch Jan 15-Feb15 this year and the pool near the beach was closed for refurbishing the pool deck area. It really wasn't a major issue because there were only a few days warm enough for us snowbirds to sit by the pool, and only a few diehards swam in the other heated pool. This project was done before March and the pool was open when I returned May 1. Noise wasn't an issue because there were no buildings close to where the work was being done. I was surprised that additional rest rooms weren't added during the refurbishment because there are only 3 toilets available for those at this pool, the beach, and the oceanside bar/restaurant. There were long lines during the afternoons I was there.
> 
> The Dolphin pool project appears to be extensive and involves major reconstruction of the pool itself. I would expect it will be a lot noisier and out of commission for an extended period of time. I would think this will be a major inconvenience for guests, especially March through June. I would choose another HH resort during the construction, but I'm sure it will be worth the sacrifice.


Given the location within the circle of buildings I'm sure there will be quite the noise at times.  Just requesting the other side of the property should limit the noise but I would probably chose the other 2 of the "Big 3" during this time.


----------



## jme (May 21, 2021)

Luvtoride said:


> Hey Marty, thanks for the info you found out about this project.
> Any chance that Pool Bar Jim will be back??
> Brian
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sadly, as you probably know, that story is history. Owners were overwhelmingly opposed to Pool Bar Jim's leaving, 
and it certainly left a huge void which has yet to be filled. And it will never be what it was----Pool Bar Jim's talents were 
evident in everything he did, and his personality was a huge draw. He knew many of his customers on a first name basis, 
and always acknowledged them. We have many photos of Jim over the years, as he was such a big part of our resort enjoyment. 
He knew our kids, and knew that they liked the non-alcoholic Black Knights. 

He set up shop down the beach at the Sea Crest, and we walk over there occasionally, but although he's happy, 
the atmosphere there isn't the same. The bar at MGO will never be as successful or as crowded as it was (or bring in as much money), 
and sadly it'll never be as FUN as it was.  It was the general manager's decision, and he was determined to see him gone.  Sad indeed.


----------



## jme (May 21, 2021)

jd2601 said:


> I do hope they heat the pool area with this renovation.  This would extend use of this feature pool area into some of the shoulder season at least spring and fall.  A renovation would enhance this great resort even more!



I agree.

Email the Grande Ocean general manager and tell him.        Masssimo.Santangelo@vacationclub.com
...........and anyone else, do the same!


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Excited about the GO pool renovation!  I heard there is a photo of the renovation on the MGO TV.
Can someone please take a photo and post?
Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2021)

From one of the Facebook groups.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 9, 2021)

This is awesome. I'd love to see the Monarch redo their main pool.


----------



## needvaca (Jul 9, 2021)

Beautiful.  but still no waterslide?  bummer.  kids love waterslides


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 9, 2021)

Looks liked I need to plan for a vacation stay at GO for 2022.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 10, 2021)

Now all we need is a market place.......


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> Now all we need is a market place.......


Didn't they have one before and it wasn't sustainable? Buy more stuff in there and you could have had one still.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 6, 2021)

Just heard this was delayed a year.  Anybody have any concrete updated info?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 6, 2021)

Fasttr said:


> Just heard this was delayed a year.  Anybody have any concrete updated info?


I bet they watched my video and realized the lagoon should be converted instead!


----------



## jd2601 (Sep 6, 2021)

I saw a post that said construction will not start until next year.  Not sure when next year? 
Construction and staffing issues were mentioned.


----------



## jme (Sep 6, 2021)

Renovation of the southside Dolphin Pool (including adding some new features), addition of a Kids' Splash Pad area,
and addition of a Lazy River, was scheduled to begin in October of this year, but various things contributed to it being put off at least a year.
Among the things cited were the current explosion of material costs and serious staffing issues, and frankly as an owner I agree with this decision
despite the excitement that the proposed project generated. I spoke directly with the general manager recently about it,
but we purposefully didn't get into specific details.
The architectural rendition had recently been publicly displayed on site, and can be seen in post #23 above (thank you, Jeremy).
Word spread quickly about the renovation and the details, and I'm privately wondering whether the plan itself was fully and readily
accepted or not, but that is my own speculation.
I have second thoughts about a couple of the items myself, one being the "shallow water sunning shelf", which looks like wasted space,
and also becomes a potential source of considerable daily conflict among guests, which we don't need. This is the perfect time, imho, 
to begin to evaluate the plan, and come up with something that appeals to the majority and stays within the budget, whether it is achieved
by a questionnaire issued to the owners, or by whatever means deemed appropriate.
The final master plan won't be perfectly and universally loved, but it is a necessary step. We have the time to do this the right way.





(posted above by dioxide45)


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 6, 2021)

jme said:


> I have second thoughts about a couple of the items myself, one being the "shallow water sunning shelf", which looks like wasted space


I would agree on this one. Most often, people don't want to swim in a few inches of water. So no one ever uses these "shelves". I do understand that zero entry is good for people with disabilities and people who have issues with stairs, but it is pretty much the same. No one actually swims in the few inches of water. It ends up taking up what could be usable space in the pool.


----------



## jme (Sep 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I would agree on this one. Most often, people don't want to swim in a few inches of water. So no one ever uses these "shelves". I do understand that zero entry is good for people with disabilities and people who have issues with stairs, but it is pretty much the same. No one actually swims in the few inches of water. It ends up taking up what could be usable space in the pool.



The diagram seems to show a few lounge chairs in that small entry space, presumably for sunning. 
If so, that will create a "fight" for those chairs all day long, every day.  Not a good idea at all, and frankly a total waste of space. 
The whole entry there, including the wide rounded steps, seems another wasted use of space. Has to be a better way.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 7, 2021)

If you are familiar with the layout of the existing pool, it is essentially replacing part of the pool with a lazy river.  It is not a big space and if it is popular there will be log jams in the river.  The more that I look at it, the less I like it.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 7, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> If you are familiar with the layout of the existing pool, it is essentially replacing part of the pool with a lazy river.  It is not a big space and if it is popular there will be log jams in the river.  The more that I look at it, the less I like it.


I agree, which is why the North side seems a better fit for a lazy river with the simple dioxide45 conversion.


----------



## Ixchel (Oct 11, 2021)

jd2601 said:


> I saw a post that mentioned the Grande Ocean Dolphin Pool will be closed to construct a Lazy River.  Marriott Vacation Club web site does state state that the Dolphin Pool will be closed from October 2021 through June 2022.  Has anyone heard of construction of a Lazy River at Grande Ocean? If this might be true?  Thanks, jd2601


Headed to GO early Nov 2021. Is it correct that this project has been delayed?


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 11, 2021)

It is delayed at least a year from what several of us were told.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 11, 2021)

Our Hilton Head community is planning on a major pool refurbishment and has already started putting the projects out to bid but we've been told to not expect anything to begin anytime soon, that we may be looking at as late as a 2024 completion date, due to delays with materials combined with local labor forces being affected by COVID (and to a lesser extent, legislative restrictions on the imported work force.)

Just like most everywhere else, HHI property owners who during the last year and a half spent lots of time at home and little money outside of it took advantage of the situation to have home remodeling done. Specific to pools, over the last couple months we watched the final stages of a new pool installation at a neighbor's private home - they waited a year for construction to begin, then it was more common for the laborers to be onsite for half-days or not at all because they're stacking jobs. This total job took five months longer than it would have pre-COVID and at this point, there are more jobs in the queues now than when this one started.

I expect that after bids are accepted then major jobs at gated communities (like ours) and large resorts (like GO) might get some preferential treatment when it comes to scheduling, maybe with more full days of labor workers onsite once construction begins, but I wouldn't expect our jobs to be placed at the top of the list ahead of others whose contracts were signed prior to ours. Even with many of these bigger pool companies it's the weekly maintenance contracts that follow an installation that sustain their business during downtimes, and homeowners will switch to smaller independent contractors after an installation if they're made to feel like the bigger companies don't need them.

********
About GO's design - we spent a couple days at Barony's gardenview pool area with our grandchildren last month (owners' Day Pass usage is open again) and that shallow shelf was CROWDED! One of the days there was a group of twenty-somethings celebrating a bachelorette weekend who parked there and treated all of us to GOOD karaoke, two groups of older foursomes sitting with their backs against the sides and legs stretched out after a round of golf, and about ten kids I'd say between 2 and 8 who went back and forth between it and the splash pad all afternoon long. The other day the singers were gone but the same happened with golfers and kids. It was fun!


----------



## l0410z (Oct 11, 2021)

I go to HHI in the summer season  but this year it was last week in  August.  What a difference in the crowds at the GO and at restaurants.  What a pleasure.     I love  the idea of the lazy river.  It's implementation that gets me nervous.   If it was in fact the lagoon area, I would be happier about this because it would lesson the load on the other pools.  When I was there late August, I was told it was not.  I have been to Aruba when the lazy river was a zoo and when it was more peaceful and the difference wasn't the number of people  but the parents who believed the lazy river is an unpaid babysitter that allows their kids to do anything.   Kids will be kids and will do anything.  I think  the GO will be no different.    I know as an owner one could use the GO facilities when staying elsewhere.  I had family stay at the Marriott Resort and Spa and used day passes to get them access.   Again, love the idea, but get nervous about the implementation.  In any case I will not lose any sleep over it  and I will enjoy my stay at the GO no matter the impact.   BTW, great video.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 11, 2021)

I personally don't think there is enough space for an effective lazy river where they want to put it at GO.  I think its a waste of time and money.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> I personally don't think there is enough space for an effective lazy river where they want to put it at GO.  I think its a waste of time and money.


If you own there, let your BOD know.


----------



## WBP (May 4, 2022)

_[*Moderator Note*: Threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ_

Does anyone know an Official/Marriott-stated date for the start of construction on the Lazy River at Grande Ocean?

Thank you.


----------



## jme (May 4, 2022)

The resort's front desk says it will begin in October of 2022, which is a one year delay from the initial start date of October 2021.
We were at Grande Ocean last week and heard the new start date mentioned several times from the various staff members--- from the front desk
reps, the General Manager, and even from the Sales People across the street. The proposed new plan's rendering is on display in the lobby now, 
and it is different from the original plan, which I personally thought had some issues that needed changing.


----------



## ocdb8r (May 4, 2022)

jme said:


> The resort's front desk says it will begin in October of 2022, which is a one year delay from the initial start date of October 2021.
> We were at Grande Ocean last week and heard the new start date mentioned several times from the various staff members--- from the front desk
> reps, the General Manager, and even from the Sales People across the street. The proposed new plan's rendering is on display in the lobby now,
> and it is different from the original plan, which I personally thought had some issues that needed changing.



Any pics of the renderings (old or new)?  I hadn't seen this.


----------



## jme (May 4, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> Any pics of the renderings (old or new)?  I hadn't seen this.



I had a new one printed out this past week but I'll have to search for it.  
In the meantime, call the front desk and I'm sure they'll email one.
Front Desk  (843) 686-7343


----------



## Luvtoride (May 4, 2022)

jme said:


> The resort's front desk says it will begin in October of 2022, which is a one year delay from the initial start date of October 2021.
> We were at Grande Ocean last week and heard the new start date mentioned several times from the various staff members--- from the front desk
> reps, the General Manager, and even from the Sales People across the street. The proposed new plan's rendering is on display in the lobby now,
> and it is different from the original plan, which I personally thought had some issues that needed changing.


any projected completion date for the lazy river?


----------



## jwalk03 (May 4, 2022)

I would love to see it too if someone gets it and can share it.


----------



## needvaca (May 4, 2022)

the rendering is in this thread
_[Link disabled after threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2022)

needvaca said:


> the rendering is in this thread
> Grande Ocean Dolphin Pool construction | Page 2 | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)
> View attachment 53777


Apparently it has been modified from this first version...

It will now be where the Lagoon is.....


----------



## jme (May 4, 2022)

needvaca said:


> the rendering is in this thread
> _[Link disabled after threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ_
> View attachment 53777





This pic below (also shown in post above) is the OLD rendering, now changed.
For instance, something I opposed and shared with the General Manager,
the small "landing and steps" coming down into the top of the pool, with 4 proposed chaise lounges in the water,
labeled "Shallow Water Sunning Shelf and Grand Stairs" in picture, was eliminated altogether. GOOD RIDDANCE!!
Would have been a disaster and a source of contention all day long, as to who got the chaise chairs.
Not to mention cutting down on the overall square footage of usable pool space.


----------



## jme (May 4, 2022)

Luvtoride said:


> any projected completion date for the lazy river?



Given the construction variables of late, including staffing and materials, any projected completion date would
only be a vague speculation, so whatever they say, it'll be after that, and well after that if the start is delayed.

*UPDATE::::::::*
*The finish date for the Lazy River is said to be May of 2023.  *
*That comes from one of my contacts at the GO front desk, with whom I just spoke moments ago.*

*NEW RENDERING, sent by General Manager:*


----------



## jme (May 5, 2022)

New rendering attachment shown in previous post just above for the MGO Dolphin Pool.  Looks really nice.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2022)

Glad to see they took away the shelf. I hate pools that have large sections of unusable space. That may be a deep end or shelf like this or a huge, and usually underutilized, splash pad. Splash pads look great, sound great but most of the time I never see anyone using them. Kids seem to like the pools more.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2022)

I can't figure out how to copy the attachment into this, in order to compare the two images side-by-side, but what am I missing? It looks like the shelf is in the new version, too, at the top right? Aren't the two images basically the same, just from different angles?


----------



## Big Matt (May 5, 2022)

Looks like they are just tearing out some of the existing concrete and reconfiguring the pool.  Much better IMO


----------



## jont (May 5, 2022)

jme said:


> New rendering attachment shown in previous post just above for the MGO Dolphin Pool.  Looks really nice.


Thaks for sharing Marty, Is that you floating in the lazy river? Be sure to wear your wristband. You don't want to get booted out by the pool police


----------



## jme (May 5, 2022)

jont said:


> Thanks for sharing Marty, Is that you floating in the lazy river? Be sure to wear your wristband. You don't want to get booted out by the pool police



Are you kidding?  
They named the Lazy River after me, so of course I gave them permission to use my photo anytime.... no royalties, though.
But I am awarded 35 Bonvoy Rewards Points annually. 
Regarding the police......funny you should mention........I've been deputized so I am also roaming the property at all times 
"undercover" looking for perps and violations. You've been forewarned. 
But one twist----rather than an arrest for not wearing a wristband, I keep a few in my pocket and sell one on the spot for $19.95. 
Size Large will be $23.95.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> I can't figure out how to copy the attachment into this, in order to compare the two images side-by-side, but what am I missing? It looks like the shelf is in the new version, too, at the top right? Aren't the two images basically the same, just from different angles?


This was the shelf that was removed;


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> This was the shelf that was removed;
> View attachment 53910


In the new artist rendering the splash pad area looks to now be a shelf with stairs, yes? Maybe I'm seeing something that's not there but to me it looks like the area you're pointing to is still shallower, like maybe it's zero entry?


----------



## jwalk03 (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> In the new artist rendering the splash pad area looks to now be a shelf with stairs, yes? Maybe I'm seeing something that's not there but to me it looks like the area you're pointing to is still shallower, like maybe it's zero entry?



Looks like zero entry to me and pretty shallow until you get to the stairs down into the main part of the pool.  So I suppose its still a shelf.  Just not one anyone would be relaxing on in lounge chairs!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> In the new artist rendering the splash pad area looks to now be a shelf with stairs, yes? Maybe I'm seeing something that's not there but to me it looks like the area you're pointing to is still shallower, like maybe it's zero entry?


I think the splash pad area (red arrows) was there before though. So that hasn't changed. There is a change with where the shelf and loungers were (yellow arrows). I am not sure if it now has a zero entry or if those are stairs. If it is zero entry, it would look to be pretty steep. Does Grande Ocean have another pool already with zero entry?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the splash pad area (red arrows) was there before though. So that hasn't changed. There is a change with where the shelf and loungers were (yellow arrows). I am not sure if it now has a zero entry or if those are stairs. If it is zero entry, it would look to be pretty steep. Does Grande Ocean have another pool already with zero entry?
> View attachment 53911


Thanks for putting the images side-by-side. 

The area I'm thinking is still shallow is the one to the left of your yellow arrow in the new rendering, to the right of your yellow area in the old version (just before that entrance to the lazy river.) That's what looks to me like a zero-entry replacement for the original shelf area?


----------



## Fasttr (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Thanks for putting the images side-by-side.
> 
> The area I'm thinking is still shallow is the one to the left of your yellow arrow in the new rendering, to the right of your yellow area in the old version (just before that entrance to the lazy river.) That's what looks to me like a zero-entry replacement for the original shelf area?


I think that is a sitting shelf in the pool.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> I think that is a sitting shelf in the pool.


So they haven't removed the shelf, just repositioned it?


----------



## Fasttr (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> So they haven't removed the shelf, just repositioned it?


The previous shelf was much larger with lounge chairs in it.  Now that area in the new rendering is just stairs where Dioxide’s yellow arrow is.


----------



## jme (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> In the new artist rendering the splash pad area looks to now be a shelf with stairs, yes? Maybe I'm seeing something that's not there but to me it looks like the area you're pointing to is still shallower, like maybe it's zero entry?



Yes, it's zero entry from the poolside surface (top right in new rendering), and is still very shallow until you reach the 3 steps
which enter the main body of the pool. Personally I would have a dedicated Splash Pad near the big pool but not part of it,
maybe where the small one is now----between the pool and the grills.........so just expand that one.
Too much is being taken away from the big pool.
The rendering is beautiful, and the feeling might be an impulsive acceptance, but when you examine it logically and practically
I believe it needs tweaking again. I think they realize that there are no splash pads elsewhere and decided to make a large one as part
of the big pool, but that easily could be successful elsewhere, and save more room for adult swimming ------and keep room for the 
adult "bubbles" as before, previously located in one appendage facing the starfish bldg.


----------



## jont (May 5, 2022)

jme said:


> Are you kidding?
> They named the Lazy River after me, so of course I gave them permission to use my photo anytime.... no royalties, though.
> But I am awarded 35 Bonvoy Rewards Points annually.
> Regarding the police......funny you should mention........I've been deputized so I am also roaming the property at all times
> ...


Deputy "Barney Fife"  I like it! If you need to round up a posse, let me know.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2022)

jme said:


> Yes, it's zero entry from the poolside surface (top right in new rendering), and is still very shallow until you reach the 3 steps
> which enter the main body of the pool.


I am not sure that actually constitutes zero entry since it doesn't go all the way into the pool without steps. The pool would still require a lift to meet ADA requirements if there is no other zero entry area. I don't like the integration of a splash pad with the pool zero entry section. They have that at Grande Vista at Plaza del Sol (Copa Loca) and it makes navigating the zero entry undesirable for someone not wanting to get wet until they HAVE to get wet.


----------



## jont (May 5, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> The previous shelf was much larger with lounge chairs in it.  Now that area in the new rendering is just stairs where Dioxide’s yellow arrow is.


I believe you are correct based on the fact there appears to be handrails in that area.  It looks like the splash area is a shallow area with underwater steps. Maybe this could just be a sloped zero entry down to the main pool and eliminate the underwater steps all together. I believe this is the scenario at Oceana Palms in WPB. Having a separate splash pool in another location, like Marty suggested, could also work if they have the space. This is the case at Ocean Pointe. 

BTW: I'm glad to see that Marty is dabbling in the profession of Landscape Architecture, my chosen profession. I must have been a good, or bad?, influence on him.


----------



## jme (May 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the splash pad area (red arrows) was there before though. So that hasn't changed. There is a change with where the shelf and loungers were (yellow arrows). I am not sure if it now has a zero entry or if those are stairs. If it is zero entry, it would look to be pretty steep. Does Grande Ocean have another pool already with zero entry?
> View attachment 53911



Shows 3 entry ladders there at yellow arrow, so no zero entry. I think it's merely a slight step down to the much-reduced shelf, 
which thankfully leaves more pool room.


----------



## jme (May 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure that actually constitutes zero entry since it doesn't go all the way into the pool without steps. The pool would still require a lift to meet ADA requirements if there is no other zero entry area. I don't like the integration of a splash pad with the pool zero entry section. They have that at Grande Vista at Plaza del Sol (Copa Loca) and it makes navigating the zero entry undesirable for someone not wanting to get wet until they HAVE to get wet.



Zero entry into the Splash Pad area only.....best for kiddies.
In pic it looks like they are on same level just outside water and just inside, with one child in blue shown just above the green palm tree feature, walking to the zero entry/exit.
A single handrail is located to the "far LEFT" when anyone ENTERS that zero-entry access......which alludes to the fact that it's a zero entry 
and not steps, which would require more rails.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2022)

I can't believe how confused I am! Looking at only the new artist rendering and starting at the fountain moving clockwise, at 12:00 is the large shelf/splash pad with three steps down into the pool, then almost opposite at 6-7:00 is the large stepped entry with two handrails and the wheelchair lift, yes? Now what is next, at 8:00 between that stepped entry and the entrance to the lazy river? Is that full-depth with only bench seating at the edge, or is that some kind of slope happening from the edge to the middle of the pool? 

Barony's large pool at the gardenview section was replaced with a feature-rich pool that took away some full-depth area, but Barony's other pool at the oceanfront is large enough to offset the loss. Is the other pool at GO large?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2022)

Reoriented the original rendering to align with the orientation of the new one;


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> I can't believe how confused I am! Looking at only the new artist rendering and starting at the fountain moving clockwise, at 12:00 is the large shelf/splash pad with three steps down into the pool, then almost opposite at* 6-7:00 is the large stepped entry with two handrails and the wheelchair lift, yes*? Now what is next, at 8:00 between that stepped entry and the entrance to the lazy river? Is that full-depth with only bench seating at the edge, or is that some kind of slope happening from the edge to the middle of the pool?
> 
> Barony's large pool at the gardenview section was replaced with a feature-rich pool that took away some full-depth area, but Barony's other pool at the oceanfront is large enough to offset the loss. Is the other pool at GO large?


I think it is just three handrails. They went in to such detail as to also include shadows. I think that is the reason why the one on the far right looks like it is two handrails or a lift? Where it is all just three handrails evenly spaced.

I asked the question earlier if GO already has a zero entry pool. I went back through my resort tour video and didn't see one. I don't know why they wouldn't add a true zero entry while redoing this pool. Seems like they could take out those three steps down from the splash pad and keep that a slope. It would then be like the north pool at Oceana Palms and the lower pool at Grande Vista Plaza del Sol. Both have a zero entry section with splash pad all in one.

I am also amazed at how much we can all analyze these and pick every detail apart, all from what looks like doodles on the back of a napkin. Gotta love TUG


----------



## Fasttr (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> I can't believe how confused I am! Looking at only the new artist rendering and starting at the fountain moving clockwise, at 12:00 is the large shelf/splash pad with three steps down into the pool, then almost opposite at 6-7:00 is the large stepped entry with two handrails and the wheelchair lift, yes? Now what is next, at 8:00 between that stepped entry and the entrance to the lazy river? Is that full-depth with only bench seating at the edge, or is that some kind of slope happening from the edge to the middle of the pool?
> 
> Barony's large pool at the gardenview section was replaced with a feature-rich pool that took away some full-depth area, but Barony's other pool at the oceanfront is large enough to offset the loss. Is the other pool at GO large?


I believe the 8:00 cut out is full depth with only bench seating along the edge, just like what is around the dolphin water feature in the middle of the pool.  If you look at the "original original" rendering, that area even says underwater bench.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think it is just three handrails. They went in to such detail as to also include shadows. I think that is the reason why the one on the far right looks like it is two handrails or a lift? Where it is all just three handrails evenly spaced.
> 
> I asked the question earlier if GO already has a zero entry pool. I went back through my resort tour video and didn't see one. I don't know why they wouldn't add a true zero entry while redoing this pool. Seems like they could take out those three steps down from the splash pad and keep that a slope. It would then be like the north pool at Oceana Palms and the lower pool at Grande Vista Plaza del Sol. Both have a zero entry section with splash pad all in one.
> 
> I am also amazed at how much we can all analyze these and pick every detail apart, all from what looks like doodles on the back of a napkin. Gotta love TUG


In that area I'm seeing a single handrail with single shadows on the far left and in the center, then two rails with two shadows (assuming it's some kind of handicapped access) on the far right.

It's the next section to the left that has me so confused, though, probably because of the shading. What makes the most sense is that it's full-depth with bench seating on the perimeter but the different hues are are throwing me for a loop.

And yep, we could write 8-page threads on how to separate two Lego blocks if we really put our minds to it.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2022)

I am also amaze how many open chairs there are without a towel and a book on them. In this new rendering there are no pool chair hogs getting up at 6am.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I am also amaze how many open chairs there are without a towel and a book on them. In this new rendering there are no pool chair hogs getting up at 6am.


One of you attachment wizards needs to post that new artist rendering with a stick figure of whatever cute name it is that Marriott gives to the security staff. Be sure you make him ten feet tall, bulletproof and able to stop us illegal visitors in a single bound so he'll pass Marty's muster.


----------



## jme (May 5, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> I can't believe how confused I am! Looking at only the new artist rendering and starting at the fountain moving clockwise, at 12:00 is the large shelf/splash pad with three steps down into the pool, then almost opposite at 6-7:00 is the large stepped entry with two handrails and the wheelchair lift, yes? Now what is next, at 8:00 between that stepped entry and the entrance to the lazy river? Is that full-depth with only bench seating at the edge, or is that some kind of slope happening from the edge to the middle of the pool?
> 
> Barony's large pool at the gardenview section was replaced with a feature-rich pool that took away some full-depth area, but Barony's other pool at the oceanfront is large enough to offset the loss. Is the other pool at GO large?



I think you're right about most things, except the "what is that" just prior to the lazy river is the wheelchair lift, with perhaps an extra arm. 
It appears to look like a gray contraption, only interpreted by me as the wheel chair lift. What you saw as a wheelchair lift near the stepped entry 
& two handrails at 6:00 was just a third hand rail. There are 3 handrails at that entry. So the lift is located just before the lazy river entrance/exit.

Per your last question, GO has three very large mega pools---the North Pool on the lagoon side near the ocean, 
the U-shaped Adult South Pool (at Loggerhead Landing, forever known as Pool Bar Jim's) and it's adjacent to the new 20-ft wide oceanfront deck 
which runs about 30-40 yards alongside the ocean (overlooking the dunes) & contains two rows of lounge chairs with covers running the entire length & offering a clear unimpeded ocean view just like the poolside chairs at the North Pool. 
The third large pool is the Dolphin Pool about which we're discussing regarding the new rendering. 
Between the South Pool & Dolphin Pool are the shrub hedge, the bocce ball & shuffleboard courts, the Dolphin Grille, several individual swings alongside the Starfish Bldg, and a shrub-lined private hot tub. 
A different set of larger swings, the largest collection, runs from the South Boardwalk to the North Pool, all lined up and swinging from an overhead arbor. There's a lot happening on the South side.....
Never even mentioned the Putting Green, the two large sets of grill areas (one near back bldgs & one near ocean), and two more private hot tubs guarded by shrub hedges.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2022)

A pool this size requires two points of entry for ADA compliance. 

Reference: https://www.ada.gov/pools_2010.htm
_The 2010 Standards establish two categories of pools: large pools with more than 300 linear feet of pool wall and smaller pools with less than 300 linear feet of wall. Large pools must have two accessible means of entry, with at least one being a pool lift or sloped entry;_

I really don't know what other accessible means of entry there are outside of a lift or sloped entry. 

Looking at that third rail at six oclock, it does look like a double rail on the far right. Zoomed in;


----------



## wballoni (Aug 4, 2022)

I read the entire thread and don't recall anyone discussing the current Dolphin pool size versus the renovated size. Do they look comparable or is one larger than the other? I'd hate to see too much pool size given up for the lazy river.

In a similar vein, does anyone think the other attractions/activities/features in the area (mini-golf, grills, etc.) will be impacted or even removed? If the space for the pool and lazy river renovation is larger than the current pool area, something will need to give.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 4, 2022)

From my perspective and looking at the renderings, it looks like they are only modifying the existing footprint of the pool and surrounding concrete decking.  It doesn't appear that anything is being removed to accommodate the rennovation.


----------



## aklausing (Aug 10, 2022)

Staying at Barony this week and the couple staying with us decided to do a sales presentation. I told them to ask if the Dolphin pool construction was still planned for this Fall. The sales guy told them it was, but he also told them they changed the plans again and now there is supposed to be a swim-up bar on the lazy river with tubes that have cup holders. I can't believe this is true, but has anyone seen any new plans while staying at Grande Ocean?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 10, 2022)

aklausing said:


> Staying at Barony this week and the couple staying with us decided to do a sales presentation. I told them to ask if the Dolphin pool construction was still planned for this Fall. The sales guy told them it was, but he also told them they changed the plans again and now there is supposed to be a swim-up bar on the lazy river with tubes that have cup holders. I can't believe this is true, but has anyone seen any new plans while staying at Grande Ocean?


Maybe Jim is coming back but with the requirement of changing his official name to “Lazy River Bar Jim”.    ;-)


----------



## jwalk03 (Aug 10, 2022)

aklausing said:


> Staying at Barony this week and the couple staying with us decided to do a sales presentation. I told them to ask if the Dolphin pool construction was still planned for this Fall. The sales guy told them it was, but he also told them they changed the plans again and now there is supposed to be a swim-up bar on the lazy river with tubes that have cup holders. I can't believe this is true, but has anyone seen any new plans while staying at Grande Ocean?



Sounds like sales nonsense to me!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2022)

aklausing said:


> Staying at Barony this week and the couple staying with us decided to do a sales presentation. I told them to ask if the Dolphin pool construction was still planned for this Fall. The sales guy told them it was, but he also told them they changed the plans again and now there is supposed to be a swim-up bar on the lazy river with tubes that have cup holders. I can't believe this is true, but has anyone seen any new plans while staying at Grande Ocean?


Are you just pranking us???


----------



## RookWDW (Aug 10, 2022)

They made a big deal about the new pool last week.  Desk, Concierge, MVC sales staff.  It does look bigger to me and the desk staff agreed they thought (but did not know) that it was going to be a bit bigger.  Looks like a great upgrade to me.  The existing pool is showing it's age, by a lot.  The hot tub was having issues running as well.  They could also redo the putting green area.


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you just pranking us???




Yes, and I suppose that Pool Bar Jim has been rehired to run the swim-up bar???.........  Right. 

Sounds like a horrible idea to put a swim-up bar inside, or alongside, a Lazy River......think a "bottleneck" will happen there? 
Terrible idea......Keep the bar where the bar is now.......adjacent to the South Pool, far away from the Dolphin Pool. (I think that had to be a joke.)
Anyway, I'll be back at the end of this month and I'll talk to the GM,  again!---perhaps the 3rd or 4th time since last year. 
The plan is actually getting out of hand imho, and I'm not so sure it's going to work because a "nice & proper" Lazy River inherently needs space, 
and there's not a lot of space where it's proposed to be located. Another TUG member who was there last week concurs. 
But we'll see what he says. I wouldn't be surprised if it gets put off again. I love a lazy river, and desperately would like to see one, 
but I'm not sure if the shoe fits.


----------



## RookWDW (Aug 11, 2022)

jme said:


> Yes, and I suppose that Pool Bar Jim has been rehired to run the swim-up bar???.........  Right.
> 
> Sounds like a horrible idea to put a swim-up bar inside, or alongside, a Lazy River......think a "bottleneck" will happen there?
> Terrible idea......Keep the bar where the bar is now.......adjacent to the South Pool, far away from the Dolphin Pool. (I think that had to be a joke.)
> ...



The way it is designed, including the splash area, suggests this pool is really intended for little kids, thus a small lazy river is probably okay for that purpose.  I doubt many adults will hang out in it.

Really, they should convert the pond area on the north side to a lazy river if they want a proper lazy river.


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2022)

RookWDW said:


> The way it is designed, including the splash area, suggests this pool is really intended for little kids, thus a small lazy river is probably okay for that purpose.  I doubt many adults will hang out in it.
> 
> Really, they should convert the pond area on the north side to a lazy river if they want a proper lazy river.



The Dolphin pool is definitely not an exclusive pool for kids.....there would be a massive revolt if so.  Adults have used and enjoyed that pool for 24+ years.
And, putting in a lazy river to replace the lagoon would be a huge mistake---it would ruin the serene and peaceful ambiance of that shaded section of MGO's North side.
The South side at the Dolphin Pool is the "activities" side of the resort (alternates with the North Pool for some activities).
MGO is somewhat unique in having that beautiful lagoon feature, and doesn't need more "stimulation" of loud kids and perpetually running water over there, 
and the trees shedding leaves would be an ongoing maintenance issue, and the trees won't be coming down, that's for sure....
Island Codes prevent even pruning them but a small % annually. 
Folks who seldom stay at MGO might think it's the logical place for it, and I understand, but it would take away far more than it added. 
I would actually drive over to protest that one. 
MGO isn't at Myrtle Beach, nor is it in Orlando!  Won't happen!


----------



## aklausing (Aug 11, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you just pranking us???


Nope. That's what the sales guy told them. I personally don't like the idea of adding a lazy river in the Dolphin pool area. I don't have a problem with a change to the layout, but a lazy river would be worthless. Converting the lagoon side to lazy river is a much better idea.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2022)

RookWDW said:


> Really, they should convert the pond area on the north side to a lazy river if they want a proper lazy river.


Well, the lagoon was intended to originally be a lazy river. You can even see where it clearly would have connected to the north pool and was instead closed off.


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, the lagoon was intended to originally be a lazy river. You can even see where it clearly would have connected to the north pool and was instead closed off.



I think the beauty of the grove of Live Oaks there signaled the end of that project.....I wasn't around at that early juncture, 
but I'm glad it turned out that way...it's too pretty over there. 
I like the idea of a lazy river, but imho it's not a feature that MGO necessarily needs going forward.  Like I said, it's not Orlando or Myrtle Beach. 
Don't need a bungee jump either.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2022)

jme said:


> Don't need a bungee jump either.


I think a Slingshot ride would probably be better!


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think a Slingshot ride would probably be better!



No, that's scheduled for Surfwatch..... then they can get rid of the costly golf carts for transport to the beach.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 11, 2022)

jme said:


> The Dolphin pool is definitely not an exclusive pool for kids.....there would be a massive revolt if so.  Adults have used and enjoyed that pool for 24+ years.
> And, putting in a lazy river to replace the lagoon would be a huge mistake---it would ruin the serene and peaceful ambiance of that shaded section of MGO's North side.
> The South side at the Dolphin Pool is the "activities" side of the resort (alternates with the North Pool for some activities).
> MGO is somewhat unique in having that beautiful lagoon feature, and doesn't need more "stimulation" of loud kids and perpetually running water over there,
> ...


Why drive all the way over to GO to protest the removal of a cement lagoon at GO when you can just take the left off 278 at Mile Marker 6 and enjoy the much larger natural water/marsh setting at SW?!?!


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 11, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Why drive all the way over to GO to protest the removal of a cement lagoon at GO when you can just take the left off 278 at Mile Marker 6 and enjoy the much larger natural water/marsh setting at SW?!?!


The gloves are off now!!  ;-)

I've got a $10 bill that says Marty won't let this one go without a comeback.

I think I can hear him cancelling patients so he can craft his response.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 11, 2022)

jme said:


> No, that's scheduled for Surfwatch..... then they can get rid of the costly golf carts for transport to the beach.


HAHAHA! Marty, I hope the two of us NEVER stop needling each other over our favorite resorts!

For the record, I think swim-up bars are completely gross no matter where they are. Just the thought of drinks being spilled in those areas disgusts me, and we all know that far worse might be happening under the water's surface.


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Why drive all the way over to GO to protest the removal of a cement lagoon at GO when you can just take the left off 278 at Mile Marker 6 and enjoy the much larger natural water/marsh setting at SW?!?!



You make a compelling point. 
But then, I think it must be a subliminal thing.  I always loved Jethro's "cement pond" on The Beverly Hillbillies, and since Elly May liked it too, what can I say?


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> *(1)* HAHAHA! Marty, I hope the two of us NEVER stop needling each other over our favorite resorts!
> 
> *(2)* For the record, I think swim-up bars are completely gross no matter where they are. Just the thought of drinks being spilled in those areas disgusts me,
> and we all know that far worse might be happening under the water's surface.





*(1)* Of course we won't....but beneath it all, we have a LOT in common, and that shall remain our little secret. 
     (I can't wait to try the Slingshot to the beach. I HOPE it lands on a big dune.)
*(2)* Double gross, imho. That's why I always wear a mask even when swimming underwater.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> For the record, I think swim-up bars are completely gross no matter where they are. Just the thought of drinks being spilled in those areas disgusts me, and we all know that far worse might be happening under the water's surface.


Chlorine... best invention ever.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 11, 2022)

I cannot believe all this discussion over a swimming pool!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2022)

csalter2 said:


> I cannot believe all this discussion over a swimming pool!


Not a pool. A LAZY RIVER!!!


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 11, 2022)

csalter2 said:


> I cannot believe all this discussion over a swimming pool!


Hell, this thread from 2011 went on for 7 pages...and it was about nothing.  ;-)








						---Deleted---
					

---Deleted---




					tugbbs.com


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> The gloves are off now!!  ;-)
> 
> I've got a $10 bill that says Marty won't let this one go without a comeback.
> 
> I think I can hear him cancelling patients so he can craft his response.





Whaaat........ who ME?  sorry but I'm WAY too busy..........


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 11, 2022)

jme said:


> Whaaat........ who ME?  sorry but I'm WAY too busy..........
> 
> View attachment 62240


There's gotta be a HIPPA disclosure violation in that pile somewhere.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> There's gotta be a HIPPA disclosure violation in that pile somewhere.


Only if it's not his and you can read it.


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> There's gotta be a HIPPA disclosure violation in that pile somewhere.



NOPE........it took me 10 minutes to clear THAT layer of stuff off my desk.........I hardly recognize the area now.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2022)

jme said:


> NOPE........it took me 10 minutes to clear THAT layer of stuff off my desk.........I hardly recognize the area now.


YOu mean it looked worse?


----------



## Superchief (Aug 11, 2022)

jme said:


> NOPE........it took me 10 minutes to clear THAT layer of stuff off my desk.........I hardly recognize the area now.


It looks like you use the same piling system that I use.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm at GO right now, and all you need to do is go look at the existing footprint and look at the rendering and you will realize that the footprint is the footprint.  The new stuff needs to sit within the current concrete areas surrounding the Dolphin pool.  When you look at it you realize that there is a lot of concrete decking that could be removed to add more space for pool(s), and the river.


----------



## jme (Aug 12, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> I'm at GO right now, and all you need to do is go look at the existing footprint and look at the rendering and you will realize that the footprint is the footprint.  The new stuff needs to sit within the current concrete areas surrounding the Dolphin pool.  When you look at it you realize that there is a lot of concrete decking that could be removed to add more space for pool(s), and the river.



I believe that some removal of the surrounding concrete is inevitable----- Not sure if that's planned or not, but Big Matt thinks it's not. 
Seems like for a Lazy River it would be necessary. If left alone, either the pool size would be reduced, or the Lazy River would be too small. Neither is a good result. 
I love the extra chaise lounge space that's present, and love the way it fits wonderfully under the Live Oak trees, but I can see the need for a few extra feet of space 
to accommodate the lazy river.  As long as a proper chair space isn't reduced too much.
That's a great spot to hang out and get some sun, and enjoy the beautiful pool too, so a proper chair space is always desirable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2022)

jme said:


> I believe that some removal of the surrounding concrete is inevitable----- Not sure if that's planned or not, but Big Matt thinks it's not.


Yeah, looking at the rendering compared to the resort map, there is no way that they can create the lazy river without removal of some of the concrete.


----------



## burg1121 (Sep 21, 2022)

When did _[the GO pool renovation date]_ change and I don't remember getting an update?

_[Threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## Pamplemousse (Sep 21, 2022)

The hub says-
The Dolphin Pool will be closed for refurbishment from Sep. 13, 2022, through May 28, 2023. During this time, our other pools are expected to remain open.
Is this what you are experiencing?


----------



## jme (Sep 21, 2022)

The new Dolphin Pool renovation to incorporate a Lazy River is going on now, and will supposedly be completed by the end of May.


----------



## burg1121 (Sep 21, 2022)

I wonder why the didn't tell people who had existing reservations.


----------



## jme (Sep 21, 2022)

burg1121 said:


> I wonder why the didn't tell people who had existing reservations.



Usually they do tell people in order to give an advance heads-up, either at confirmation or in the pre-arrival email which announces the timeline and gives a few weeks notice.
This is the email that typically asks for preferences or special needs, etc. ...."Plan your vacation" is the title.
Not to mention that the plans are on display many months in advance near the check-in desk, usually with an updated timeline.
Imho, it doesn't affect guests so much that they would forgo a vacation.
Yes there may be noise, but at MGO, I doubt many people are sitting around all day inside anyway.
And in the early evening the work stops and guests can use their balconies without interruption or aggravation.

At MGO there are two other major pools and a minor pool, plus the beach. My wife is there now and said the Dolphin Pool is simply walled off visually,
and altho she's in an oceanfront building very close, it's no big deal.
There are many projects going on at all Marriott resorts from time to time, and it's to be expected.
I look at it as progress, so it's a good thing.


----------



## BreakingAway (Sep 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, looking at the rendering compared to the resort map, there is no way that they can create the lazy river without removal of some of the concrete.
> View attachment 62340


I think reducing the amount of concrete and replacing it with water is a really good thing. I rembember my first impression of Grande Ocean was “Why so much concrete?” We will be at Grande Ocean September 23-30 and received a call a few days ago asking us about building preference and were told that there would be a lot of construction noise with jack hammering. We were told requesting a building in the north cluster would not make much difference in reducing the noise.


----------



## jme (Sep 22, 2022)

BreakingAway said:


> I think reducing the amount of concrete and replacing it with water is a really good thing. I rembember my first impression of Grande Ocean was “Why so much concrete?” We will be at Grande Ocean September 23-30 and received a call a few days ago asking us about building preference and were told that there would be a lot of construction noise with jack hammering. We were told requesting a building in the north cluster would not make much difference in reducing the noise.



I'm not a fan of concrete, but in MGO's defense, it does provide a large area around each pool for more than the usual number of chaise lounge chairs, 
which is a good thing. It reduces the "chair hunting" at dawn where people wake up and reserve by placing towels on the chairs. You don't see that at MGO too much ever.
And, it allows more guests to sit under the Live Oak trees in the poolside shade. 
It has never been a distraction, but rather an asset for a family who tends to stay together at the beach or the pool.
The mature shrubs, trees, and flower beds certainly diminish the visual effect of any abundance of concrete.
And the guests appreciate plenty of room to get some sun for the few chairs out in the sun......slightly more at the North Pool than at the South & Dolphin Pools.


----------



## jme (Sep 22, 2022)

To add an addendum to my post above regarding the new Dolphin Pool renovation "noise", my wife happens to be at MGO this week (I'm not, I'm home working)
and she is staying with her invited brother (Seattle) and sister (Atlanta) in the Sand Castle oceanfront building in close proximity (only steps away) from the Dolphin Pool 
under construction. I talked to her a few minutes ago, and she says that they have not heard much noise at all.....if any, very faint and not ongoing. 
Perhaps they have not begun the hard deconstruction prior to the remodel (jack hammers, etc) or maybe they have begun it (???), 
but she says there is an absolute minimal amount of noise, period. She said she has been paying attention out of interest, but it's faint if at all......
The only negative she notes is that guests staying in the back Kingfisher building overlooking the pool has to take a circuitous route to the beach.... a minor distraction. 
Anyone interested if a trip is upcoming, call the front desk at (843) 686-7343.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 23, 2022)

No matter what, you need some sort of decking for the chairs.  I really like what they did at the pool by the Pool Bar.  The people that will have the worst of it are the villas that overlook the construction from their balconies.


----------



## BreakingAway (Sep 29, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> No matter what, you need some sort of decking for the chairs.  I really like what they did at the pool by the Pool Bar.  The people that will have the worst of it are the villas that overlook the construction from their balconies.


Your points about decking around the pools to allow space for deck chairs and some privacy are well stated. 
Construction/destruction status as of Thursday September 29, 2022: This week, 8-10 palm trees have been removed, including 3-5 of the tallest outside the construction fence near  Sand Dollar building. Several areas of bushes have been removed. A bobcat is removing pool decking and dropping the sections into the drained pool. The pool decking is only a few inches thick. The loudest noise this week came from saws cutting the palm trees and dumping them into dump truck beds. It appears palm tree cutting may be over but there is still one very tall palm tree standing near King Fisher. There are several shorter palm trees remaining. A small crew of 2-3 workers. Over on the north side building cluster, I could not hear any construction noise this week. It is very early of course but it appears that the central areas in the north and south building clusters will become even more distinct environments from each other.


----------



## jme (Sep 29, 2022)

BreakingAway said:


> Your points about decking around the pools to allow space for deck chairs and some privacy are well stated.
> Construction/destruction status as of Thursday September 29, 2022: This week, 8-10 palm trees have been removed, including 3-5 of the tallest outside the construction fence near  Sand Dollar building. Several areas of bushes have been removed. A bobcat is removing pool decking and dropping the sections into the drained pool. The pool decking is only a few inches thick. The loudest noise this week came from saws cutting the palm trees and dumping them into dump truck beds. It appears palm tree cutting may be over but there is still one very tall palm tree standing near King Fisher. There are several shorter palm trees remaining. A small crew of 2-3 workers. Over on the north side building cluster, I could not hear any construction noise this week. It is very early of course but it appears that the central areas in the north and south building clusters will become even more distinct environments from each other.



Awesome summary and evaluation.  I've been waiting on someone on site to share ongoing step-by-step updates......
My wife was just there last week (pre-hurricane and just beginning demolition, etc) so she wasn't able to see much. 
Would dearly love to see pics if any should ever materialize. lol
Are they removing palms trees there in front of Sand Dollar to extend decking/room for chairs in that direction, around the splash pad area, 
or to improve the view from lower floors?  Any other news would be welcomed. Good luck tonight & tomorrow with the approaching storm. Hope it goes more eastward.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 24, 2022)

Here is a photo of the Dolphin Pool construction from above. I don't have any from the ground yet (it is pretty closed off), but right now it looks like it has been filled with sand and perhaps they will be starting from scratch?


----------



## jont (Oct 24, 2022)

either you have a 10th floor secret Marty villa or this is a drone shot


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like a good place for a pool and the worlds smallest lazy river.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 24, 2022)

jont said:


> either you have a 10th floor secret Marty villa or this is a drone shot


The magic of levitation...


----------



## jont (Oct 24, 2022)

More like a lazy creek


----------



## jme (Oct 24, 2022)

jont said:


> More like a lazy creek



yep!  kinda like the pool sprung a leak so the guest smiled, donned his inner tube, and jumped into the leak.
hopefully it'll be better than that........


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 25, 2022)

What is the new completion date .


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 26, 2022)

Here are some more pictures.
From the Grill Area behind the splash pad and from right outside the fence


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 26, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> Here are some more pictures.
> From the Grill Area behind the splash pad and from right outside the fence


I haven't seen them doing any work on it since we checked in on Sunday.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 27, 2022)

It looks like they got to a point where the next part of the project starts.  I was a little surprised that they tore out the entire footprint, but then I started thinking that they probably have a lot of plumbing/wiring to do in support of the new lazy river.  They are shooting for May of 23.


----------

